# Heavy On The Plants..



## mike L (15 Apr 2017)

*Final full tank shot:*







*Dimensions: *80cm x 40cm x 30cm

*Temp: *24 c

*CO2: *Pressurized 6.35kg with Aquario Regulator & Bazooka Diffuser

*Filtration: *1000 Litres Per Hour External with Graded Foams, Eheim Substrat Pro & Purigen
*
Skimmer: *Eheim 350

*Lights: *2 qty T5 Juwel HiLite 35 watts "Day" & "Nature" set in Arcadia reflectors + Fluval Aquasky LED

*Photo Period:* 8 Hours

*Fertilisation: *Easy-Life & Seachem Liquid Ferts NPK, Carbo, Trace, Iron, Potassium...etc

*Substrate: *Aquagro Nutra-soil

*Hardscape: *Bogwood & Slate, used to situate Mosses

*Flora: *Pogostemon Helferi, Micranthemum Micranthemoides, Lilaeopsis novea-zealandia
           Bacopa Compacta, Myriophyllum Propinquum, Anubias Barteri, Cabomba, Limnophila Sessiliflora
           Ludwegia Repens, Alternanthera Reineckii, Staurogyne Repens, Peacock Moss, Taiwan Moss,
           Java Moss..

*Fauna: *6 Phantom Tetras, 5 Cardinal Tetras, 6 Black Neon Tetra, 1 Cory, 2 Siamese Algae Eaters, 1 Bala   
            Shark, 2 Hengeli Rasboras, 1 Platy


*Journal Link: *None Yet


*Additional photos:  *_may take a moment to load..._


----------



## Tim Harrison (15 Apr 2017)

Spectacular, sort of a dutch jungle hybrid, it reminds me of the images in the book that got me started way back in the late 1970s...The Complete Aquarium Encyclopedia of Tropical Freshwater Fish by J.D, von Ramshorst.


----------



## jon nash (3 Jul 2017)

beautiful planting mike  cheers jon


----------



## Silviu Man (11 Jul 2017)

Indeed a nice planting! 
Looks like a cross between dutch and jungle style. 
The back-shady places are the most beautiful. Suggests there is something more! But ...what?


----------



## HiNtZ (3 Nov 2017)

Gorgeous. Love the light - very warm, natural feel to it.


----------



## subterranean (4 Nov 2017)

Luscious growth, great job!


----------



## Edvet (4 Nov 2017)

Looking healthy, i just hope you know the size that Bala shark is gonna get.


----------



## PARAGUAY (9 Nov 2017)

Very nice aquarium Mike


----------



## mike L (21 Jan 2018)

Edvet said:


> Looking healthy, i just hope you know the size that Bala shark is gonna get.



Yeah...there _were_ concerns about "Fergal's" growth potential and plans were in place to re-house him/her at the appropriate juncture. However he/she leapt right out of the tank a few months back now and passed on as a result...

Many thanks one and all for the comments thusfar since posting this thread, I will look to update when possible.

Mike


----------



## Mike Moran (14 Aug 2019)

Gorgeous tank mate! Everything looks so robust and healthy. SuperGreen!


----------



## chefski (7 Oct 2019)

loving the amount of plants looks so natural and dense


----------



## jimi (16 Oct 2019)

Nice looking tank mate, really like it.


----------

